# Meet and Greet



## Larry G. Bethers (Apr 22, 2010)

Greetings and salutations to all.  Just stopping by to introduce myself.  I have been studying the martial arts since 1967 so I guess that makes me an old fart, eh?  I am looking forward to sharing some of my insights but more I am excited to see what everyone else thinks, understands, and perceives.


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk, LGB!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 22, 2010)

Larry G. Bethers said:


> Greetings and salutations to all.  Just stopping by to introduce myself.  I have been studying the martial arts since 1967 so I guess that makes me an old fart, eh?  I am looking forward to sharing some of my insights but more I am excited to see what everyone else thinks, understands, and perceives.



LOL. When you wrote that you started in '67, you made me feel young... until I read your stats page, saying you'll be forty-three in the fall. Larry, are you by any chance, related to _Bruce_ R. _Bethers_? I don't know him personally. He was a teacher to an acquaintance of mine, _Robert_ M. _Carver_, who is the owner of BudoSeek.net.


----------



## Drac (Apr 23, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...43 is not that old, I wish I was 43 again..


----------



## stickarts (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## seasoned (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a son that is 43, I guess that makes me............., I digress. Welcome aboard, we are glad you found us, enjoy the site.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to MT, I look forward to seeing you out on the threads!


----------



## morph4me (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello Larry, welcome to MT


----------

